# Two Cottages on the edge of the Forest of Dean



## neill (Jun 21, 2011)

There's not much to say about these two cottages. I have driven past here many times and spotted the first cottage a while ago. I had a little time on my hands so stopped and had a snoop about, then I saw the second cottage. I have no history about the place and there are few clues about when they were abandoned, the only newspaper I found was dated 2002, but the cottages I feel were left many years before. All of the interesting and value parts have been stripped out, fireplace, oak doors and even the upstairs oak floor boards. When leaving I had a little surprise...


















































And as I was leaving, the surprise - watching you, watching me...







But nothing came of it!

Enjoy!

N.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 22, 2011)

That last Picture Is Jokes!


----------



## waley_bean (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice place, such a shame it never got preserved.


----------



## crickleymal (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been round that first one a couple of times, I did a report a couple of years ago

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=9450&highlight=pound+cottage

I wish I could find out who owns it but it seems to be a closely guarded secret. The second one (which I haven't visited) is owned by one of the gypsy families in the area. They tried to get the land in use as a caravan park which is why it's concreted over. They didn't get planning permission fortunately.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 22, 2011)

I love the way nature is taking over the 1st cottage.

I bet that hellicopter gave you a bit of a surprise!


----------



## neill (Jun 22, 2011)

crickleymal said:


> I've been round that first one a couple of times, I did a report a couple of years ago
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=9450&highlight=pound+cottage
> 
> I wish I could find out who owns it but it seems to be a closely guarded secret. The second one (which I haven't visited) is owned by one of the gypsy families in the area. They tried to get the land in use as a caravan park which is why it's concreted over. They didn't get planning permission fortunately.



Thanks Criklyemal - I missed your report but looking at it now, the place has changed little over the last couple of years, apart from mother nature creeping all over. The houses are still as dry as a bone, and could easliy be renovated.

N.


----------



## smiler (Jun 25, 2011)

Virginia Creeper has claimed most of the first one give it a couple of years and it’ll have it all,(with any luck) loved your post, Thanks


----------



## Chunter (Jun 26, 2011)

Tewkesbury Borough Council is considering an application to demolish and replace Pound Cottage.

http://bit.ly/m0u7Rf

The closing date for comments was 17 June, and the application is due to be discussed at a meeting on 5 July.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 26, 2011)

I had one of those bl**dy bacon egg whisks flying really low over my farm years ago scaring my neighbours stock so that they were busting my fences down in panic. So I took my .22 outside and scoped the bugger not realising it was a pig. He backed off a bit then and oddly there was no follow up visit to discuss my "misuse" of a firearm because I reckon they didn't want to pay for all the damage they'd caused. They make me sick jollying around with nothing better to do.


----------

